# milestones



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I just noticed that the number of eligible posts I have made equals the number of feet in a mile. Thus, a _milestone_.

There are all sorts of milestones in our lives, most of them having nothing to do with feet, miles or distance. Care to name one of yours?


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Mstarstones: 
1. I was born. 
2. I was baptized. 
3. I discovered the A+. 
4. I made toffee for science class and won the Nobel Piece of Candy Prize. 
5. I won science fair. 
6. I invented the MAMFC (legitimate, though not patented, so can't way what it is). 
7. I listened to Tchaikovsky. 
8. And Rachmaninov, Brahms, Beethoven, etc.. Classical music. And liked it quite a bit. 
9. I fell in love with microbio, biochem, biotech, chemistry. 
10. I flipped through a physics textbook - no fear! 
11. Telomerase.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I got in to classical music about 4/5 months ago and went to my first concert without it being related to school. I also quit as a music major.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

There are so many serious personal ones I could name, but I will stick to something less wriggle-inducing.

It was coming up to Christmas 2011. Taggart had been playing the piano for almost a year, and I'd spoken desultorily about getting a violin, 'just so I could try out tunes'. We had popped into the local music shop but they'd been out of adult violins, so that was it. But on this day, Taggart decided to telephone the shop, and a new consignment of absolutely bog-standard 'violin-shaped objects' from China had just arrived. We went in, and it happened to be a day on which the luthier was in. He showed me a violin but asked to be allowed to keep it for a couple of days to restring it with dominants and 'set it up' in a better way. When I said okay, he charged me only for the strings, not his labour. He would not let me try out the violin in the shop, either before or after. It was ready the day before Christmas Eve; I took it home, took it out of the case with no great hopes, rosined the bow, played a scale - and you know what, it sounded *mellow*, not the *cat-murdering-a-chicken* noise I expected. I was hooked - practised every day over the Christmas holidays - and fixed up a teacher in the New Year.

Christmas Eve 2011: I welcomed my first violin of Now into the house, *Bonnie*...

October 2012: I welcomed my second, classier violin into our home, *Tiger Lily*...

I love both my girls equally.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Four days ago: I bought a recorder. A wooden one.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The summit of Mt. Rainier was a significant milestone. Maybe that's a pun.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Having one or two I'd rather keep to myself, but I am fascinated with the _Kismet / Serendipity_ of when life can and does turn on a seemingly random dime:

I met a Canadian woman who was a Dutch immigrant, from just post World War II. She was college age then, having just completed nurses' training. When applying to move out of Holland, at that time she had two options of places willing to consider her as a new citizen: South Africa (with its tie as a former Dutch Colony) and Canada.

When I asked her what determined her choice, she said she had applications in for both, and had decided to accept whichever one said yes first. Canada it was.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

PetrB: are you Dutch?.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I started to enjoy reading again? Probably the most important turnabout: it was caused by Philip K. Dick's Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep. Others could then be, in chronological order:
- Watching The Shawshank Redemption and thereby realizing there existed forms of drama that could touch one emotionally, thus, as it were, initiating a love of.. 'art'? 
- Rediscovering of the video game medium, exploring with renewed curiosity the possibilities of something I dismissed on an unfair basis earlier by expecting something that it could hardly produce
- Starting to listen to classical music on a whim

I like neither Philip K. Dick nor the Shawshank Redemption anymore, but at least they got me started. My social milestones and so forth are all rather unimportant, unimpressive or otherwise unprepossesive, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

married my wonderful wife 28 years ago


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> PetrB: are you Dutch?.


[U.S.] American completely, to either the joy and despair of many.


----------

